
TmTask. Track your time automatically - tmtask
http://tmtask.com/
======
tmtask
TmTask is a solution to smartly track your daily activities, manage personal
as well as professional projects, and provide tools to exceed your outcomes in
a seamless way. With TmTracker app and proximity sensors, no need for manual
intervention. Automatically track time spent at micro-locations or indoor
workplace, home or other location of interest.

~~~
jlangemeier
While the software seems interesting, a lot of the site itself has poor font
weight choices, and poor typeface-background contrast making it a total pain
to make my way through as someone with colorblindness.

~~~
tmtask
Hi,

Thank you for checking our website. Appreciate for your comments. We are in
the process of changing our homepage layout and do check it again in next 2-3
days. Also, we are revamping our product screens and I bet you would like it.
Will keep you posted!

